# HA/VA effect on Fertilization Schedule



## lolbermuda (Feb 19, 2020)

7A - Bermuda

My current fertilization thinking is:
HyrBRIX 22-7-7 on Easter-May 1
Carbon-X 24-0-4 on June 1
Carbon-X 24-0-4 on July 15
HyrBRIX 22-7-7 on September 1

Humic/Fulvic Acid Application:
April 15/after removal of dormant layer
May 15
June 15
July 15

I am planning on supplementing my soil with applications of a custom Humic/Fulvic acid blend. The blend has a listed NPK of 10-0-4. I was thinking of applying this monthly. Will this be okay to apply in conjunction with my granular schedule? Or is there a better spacing?

For what it's worth, I am also planning on applying a conditioning blend of Yucca Extract/SLS around May 1, June 1, and August 15.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

lolbermuda said:


> 7A - Bermuda
> 
> My current fertilization thinking is:
> HyrBRIX 22-7-7 on Easter-May 1
> ...


It really depends on how much of each product you are applying and what your NPK targets are.


----------



## lolbermuda (Feb 19, 2020)

Ware said:


> lolbermuda said:
> 
> 
> > 7A - Bermuda
> ...


Current thinking is:

1 pound N/K for each of the four granular applications
2 oz per gallon per thousand feet of the humic mix
- 2 parts K4L Extreme Blend
- 1 part Molasses Powder
- 1 part Iron Sulfate
- 1 part Humic Acid

I am definitely new to this, so if I am just completely way off target please let me know.


----------

